# I'm with Justin Timberlake [[TUT]]



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 12, 2007)

The only difference is the lash and lip color! ENJOOYYY.





I'm sick so my skin is muy ugly!
So basically i have on concealer,powder and bare canvas




-Applied AmberLights to crease with 224 brush




-Should look like this, doesn't have to be even




-Applied Tempting on outter V onto crease also with 224




-Should look like this




-Applied Brown from Smashbox Smashing Strobe with med. e/s brush on Outter V




-Should look like this








-Applied Dazzlelight to inner V and brow bone




-Shoud look like this




-Applied AmberLights to lower lash line with 219 brush




-Applied Tempting to lower outter lash line with 219 brush




-Applied Brown Smashbox Smashing Strobe on outter corner with 219 brush




-Should look like this




-Tightline top waterline with black pencil liner




-Applied Blacktrack to lower waterline with a lip brush




-Should look like this

Ok now for a mini tutorial on applying lashes!!!
Things you need: one set of eyes,eyelash glue, tweezers and lashes
Add glue to the eyelashes and wait about 10 seconds....blah blah 




-With the tweezer i stick the lashes to the middle first like so




-Then i attach the outter corner first like so




-Then i attach the inner corner




-TA DA YOUR DONE!!! easy...yes??? yes





-Applied NARS blush in Orgasm with a blush brush to the apples of my cheeks




-Should look like this




-Applied Benefit Big Magic lipgloss

*drumroll*
I'm Done!!!





















Whew that took FOREVER, but hope you guys like it!!!!!

What i used:

FACE
Clinque Powder in Matte Beige
NARS blush in Orgasm
Concealer
EYES
BareCanvas Paint
Tempting
AmberLights
Dazzlelight
Smashbox Smashing Strobe in Brown
Blacktrack
False Lashes
Tweezer
Eyelash adhesive
LIPS
Carmex
Benefit Big Magic l/g
Brushes
224
219
med. e/s brush from target
blush brush from target
powder brush from target.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 12, 2007)

I love ur blending and ur so cute!!!


----------



## circe221 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you so much for doing this!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you mean about your skin??? Your skin is beautiful!!!
 Finally a tut where I have colors that are similar enough I can try to replicate it! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## micky_mouse (Jan 12, 2007)

this looks great thanks so much cant wait to try it soon


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 12, 2007)

Gorgeous!!  Thanks for the great tutorial!
I hope you feel better soon, being sick is no fun!


----------



## n_c (Jan 12, 2007)

great tut...love the lashes!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 12, 2007)

this is a great tutorial, and the finished result is so pretty


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 12, 2007)

so pretty ! gonna try this tonight !


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the look! thanks for the tut!


----------



## Pei (Jan 13, 2007)

Awesome tut!
U're beautiful.


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

I love this look! Great Job!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 14, 2007)

These colors look soooo pretty together, I'm gonna try.  Thanks!!


----------



## jenii (Jan 14, 2007)

THANK YOU for the details on how you apply false eyelashes. I screw it up so much, because I never really know where to start.


----------



## lambee (Jan 15, 2007)

Whoa.  You look gorgeous.  I love coppery shadows!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a 1000x thanks for a tut on applying false lashes!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 16, 2007)

no problemo!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks for the mini lash tut! you make it look a LOT easier than it really is.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 16, 2007)

great tut 
I must try your technique for falsies it looked really easy 
thanks for sharing


----------



## ELEMNOP (Jan 16, 2007)

Ahh! I loveeee this look. It's so cute. I've been lovin` the shade of color that Amberlights is. It's gorgeous. Also... thanks for the tut. for the eyelashes. I've been wondering how those work.


----------



## juwlz (Jan 21, 2007)

love your technique on how to apply falsies. Its so hard to do when my hands constantly shake!!


----------



## I<3Mac (Jan 22, 2007)

very natural looking..I love it!


----------



## milamonster (Feb 28, 2007)

you make the lashes look so easy
imma try this out
but this look is overall beautiful
thanks!


----------



## xoKVox (Mar 3, 2007)

you look so cute!


----------



## msmack (Mar 3, 2007)

YOU ARE SOO CUTE! ... like a button! thanks for the mini lesson on falsies... i will have to try that technique!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 3, 2007)

u r cute like a doll ^^


----------



## Miracle (Mar 6, 2007)

I love how natural your makeup looks! I will have to go out and buy all the e/s you used. I love this look!

PS, You're adorable.


----------



## breathless (Mar 30, 2007)

awesome tut!! thanks!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 26, 2007)

aww how cute! love the lashes.. thanx a million for the tut!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 26, 2007)

you're sooo adorable. i cant help it. lol.


----------



## Emmi (Apr 28, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 7, 2008)

You're very talented!! Such a cutie, too!


----------



## satindoll (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the tut. you have the best lips ever!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 8, 2008)

i love the colors and look. so pretty!


----------



## CultureBloom (Jan 8, 2008)

It's very cute!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 10, 2008)

adorable!!!


----------



## Doowop (Jan 12, 2008)

you look like a doll, very cute! and great lips


----------

